

Subtle Google easter egg - ck2
http://google.com/search?q=Comic+Sans

======
phinity
[http://www.google.com/search?&q=ascii+art](http://www.google.com/search?&q=ascii+art)
the logo is really ascii text

------
ChuckMcM
It would be uniquely both funny and useful if searching for a font name
changed your results to that font (unlike the Comic Sans easter egg here).
Imagine if you wanted to know what search results would look like in
BookmanMedium.

The css hack posted earlier on HN can do that though, so its not like its
impossible.

~~~
metachris
I hope you're referring to CSS Pivot :)

These are some of my favorites:

* Metafilter: <http://www.csspivot.com/49KP9>

* Google: <http://www.csspivot.com/p950v>

* Bing: <http://www.csspivot.com/tUxGe>

[Edit] Pro-Android peut-être: <http://www.csspivot.com/fh2V1> (!)

~~~
ChuckMcM
"I hope you're referring to CSS Pivot :)"

Absolutely, and congratulations are in order. Don't spend it all in one place
:-)

~~~
metachris
Thank you! After the first submission on HN a few people joined the project
and we are now a small team of developers and designers. We think we can build
something really interesting and will definitely iterate and push it forward.
Feedback is always welcome!

------
lojack
and <http://www.google.com/search?q=arial> ...oh, wait

------
jrockway
I didn't get it, but then I realized that I don't have any of the MS fonts
installed. Good riddance.

------
tdonia
and <http://www.google.com/search?q=helvetica>

~~~
sbov
Disappointed by the lack of <http://www.google.com/search?q=wingdings>

------
kprobst
Anyone check the source?

    
    
        /*I liked Google better*/
        *{font-family:comic sans ms!important}
        /*before the fonts changed.*/

------
westcoastr13
<http://www.google.com/search?q=anagram>

~~~
SageRaven
<http://www.google.com/search?q=recursion>

------
akkartik
April Fool!

Checking HN for the first time in the day, I'm surprised the story from the
[http://searchengineland.com/for-april-fools-google-goes-
comi...](http://searchengineland.com/for-april-fools-google-goes-comic-
sans-71126) cluster that made it to the front-page was this one (no offense).
And no other story from that cluster has been submitted as far as searchyc can
tell.

Unless the joke's on me somehow..

------
showerst
What a rough day for bancomicsans.com to get hacked! Amusingly, they also give
you a comic sans themed page if you search for 'Helvetica'

------
plasma
Search for "recursion" for a real egg :)

------
mtogo
At the risk of sounding stupid, could someone explain this to me? I don't see
it.

~~~
kprobst
You search for "Comic Sans", the results display in the Comic Sans font.

Sounds less funny when you explain it :)

~~~
mtogo
Ah, i must not have comic sans installed.

Thanks :)

------
slapshot
The real question is: why were you searching for comic sans?

------
puls
Subtle? Really?

